# Have you guys heard/read about it?



## bieniek (Mar 17, 2013)

Noma, Danmark

In february in some three days of serving 63 out of 78 guests reported sick. 

This was faulted to one of the workers who was prepping mise en place in the morning being sick, sent an email that hes not coming but noone managed to read it.

When the health inspection came after the incident, they found out that theres no hot water in the faucets designated for hands washing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Surely you can expect more from two star restaurant, and you should.

90% of the cases of foodborne illness is in fact coming from fecal-oral route. It basically means that we eat awfull lot of shite!
So wash your fuc*ing hands god damn it. :razz:


----------



## wellminded1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rumors they will no longer be # 1 in the world ranking as well, Narisawa rumored to have it.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 17, 2013)

Must be a nightmare scenario for a restaurant owner. I remember reading about it (and may have even seen something about it on television news). Wonder if the worker blamed for this still has his job.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 17, 2013)

Same thing just happened tp one of the top Restos here in Portland, Andina.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 17, 2013)

Fat Duck got about 500 people sick a couple years ago, hasn't hurt them too too much.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 17, 2013)

I highly doubt there was no hot water in the hand washing sinks. It probably just wasn't at 110 Fahrenheit, which is approximately what the U.S. health inspectors expect for hand washing sinks. Which when you think about it- is kind of silly, as most people adjust the water temp to their personal comfort range. One would need to have a fixed temperature control on the sink to truly regulate that kind of activity. Mike is right though- most people don't spend the proper time/effort to wash their hands in a busy kitchen.


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 17, 2013)

I thinks its sad! These guys are at the cutting edge of modern cookery, and are not taught basic hygiene/ or its not enforced. I don't care how good the food is, if you make your customers sick due to negligence, you cannot be even considered for the No.1 position. Having said that I would still eat there and will still look at the pretty pictures in Rene's cookbook


----------



## franzb69 (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah, been seeing that resto on tv shows recently.

negligence it is alright. i would rather have a resto with no stars and noone getting sick though.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 18, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> Fat Duck got about 500 people sick a couple years ago, hasn't hurt them too too much.



Apart from being closed for few weeks which costed fortune and having the kitchen totally disinfected which costed fortune.

Plus it was the oysters who werent washing their hands over there, not human being, and a cook:rofl2:
Like they dont have enough sous chefs to make the hand washing happen.:eyebrow:

Huw exactly right. Lets not talk food/food porn here. The simple fact is people got sick because of lack of hygiene, the simplest thing you should teach your kids about. That is sad.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 18, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> I highly doubt there was no hot water in the hand washing sinks.



I have the advantage of reading Norwegian/Danish newspapers, on the net, and the official statement from the Noma was that they appointed a plumber to fix the problem cause there was no hot water available. 

Just saying.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 18, 2013)

Having spent the last day dealing with the effects of some bad takeout, my views might be slightly extreme.

Burn them to the ground. Salt the earth. Pillory the survivors.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 18, 2013)

And their children should not have shoes.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 18, 2013)

provided you use appropriate cleaning products while washing your hands, you can wash them just as well in cold water. Downside is that it takes longer to rinse after but you can still kill germs just as well, but not as efficiently


----------



## Sambal (Mar 18, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Having spent the last day dealing with the effects of some bad takeout, my views might be slightly extreme.
> Burn them to the ground. Salt the earth. Pillory the survivors.



Ha Ha! +101% and may I trot out my sympathies for you! There is just no excuse for bad hygiene or poor cleanliness habits. In my experience the fact that it's a classy restaurant doesn't necessarily mean that their food handling is better either. Last year I've had terrible debilitating food poisoning that lasted 5 days from food at the Australian Embassy in Beijing. I think this was from the salad. Another time, some years ago I copped it from the dining room in the State Parliament in New South Wales and I'm certain it was from the smoked salmon. The ridiculous thing is that I've had street food from all over the world without problems. Well, India was an exception I'd have to say. 

On the same subject though at a tangent, I also find it disgusting that so many people don't wash their hands after going to the toilet. My observation's just for guys in public toilets. Many a time I've been sorely tempted to do an "Oi you have you forgotten something?!".


----------



## shaneg (Mar 18, 2013)

Sambal said:


> On the same subject though at a tangent, I also find it disgusting that so many people don't wash their hands after going to the toilet. My observation's just for guys in public toilets. Many a time I've been sorely tempted to do an "Oi you have you forgotten something?!".



Just do him a favour by following him back to his friends and after he has grabbed himself some chips from the bowl they are sharing, let him know the sink is now free so he can wash his hands after going to the toilet.
I'm sure he and his friends will appreciate it.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 26, 2013)

bieniek said:


> I have the advantage of reading Norwegian/Danish newspapers, on the net, and the official statement from the Noma was that they appointed a plumber to fix the problem cause there was no hot water available.
> 
> Just saying.



Wow, that's pretty effed up.


----------

